# Strengths and weaknesses



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

I stumbled across this little post: http://www.grapplearts.com/2006/05/strengths-hiding-weaknesses_20.htm

and figured it might make for a good discussion.  What's everyones strengths?  What do those strengths keep you out of?  Are those places weak spots for you?


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 1, 2006)

Andrew,

Great Article!  Thanks for sharing!

I had an experience recently that I think falls into this category.  I am a big guy (6'4" and 300lbs) and am strong (I weight train as well as train in the arts) and as such I rarely have sparring partners of equivalent strength to grapple with.  I compensate for this by focussing on technique and not power, often purposely putting myself in a weaker position so I can focus on escapes and tecnique and give my opponent an advantage to help compensate for the weight and power differences.

This was working out great until we had one student come to class that was as tall as I and markedly stronger.  He knew almost nothing about grappling and when we would spar he would throw me to mount and pin my arms and just remain there not knowing how to apply any techniques but not wanting to relinquish his dominant position.  He was so strong I couldn't move him and my habit of offering a better position to my opponent was KILLING me!  Worse my ability to be more agressive initially had atrophied and I was finding it hard to keep from being dominated.

Alas he did not continue to train at the school and I have yet to solve my training dilemma...

Rob


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm a guard jockey, and my bottom game is tight. Unfortunately that has come at the expense of my top game. I'm working hard to correct this, and having some success. I'm best at moves that allow me to keep control over the other person (my acrobatics aren't great) so I'm concentrating on techniques that let me do this.

I find the best way to improve is to start where you are weak from. Next time you are rolling, ask to start from where you are weakest and do everything you can to keep the position and finish from there. Afterwords do the same for your partner and start from his weak spot.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

How about a personal ban on submissions from the bottom?


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been doing that for a while. I only use them if someone puts themself into it (so they learn not to do so).  I still like starting from bad positions though, because it lets me avoid spending time having to fight my way into them. I still start from a nuetral position the majority of the time, but once every couple rolls I switch it up.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 1, 2006)

My offensive game blows. I spent most of my mat time with a buddy who joined up ahead of me, and was sure that defensive skills were more important than offensive. So we would spend hours of him chasing me, me wriggling out. As a result, I can fend off guys who are a LOT better than I am, causing them to THINK I'm better then I really am. 

Recently, "You move like you know a whole lot more than you're showing...what are you holding back for?".  I sniffed and joked, and avoided telling them the truth. I can make a BJJ brown belt work to catch me, but have a tough time aggressively hunting submissions that would catch a blue belt.

Now, I'm too old, outta shape and poor to care enough to find a partner to correct this with.

Regards,

D.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 8, 2006)

Size and strength protect me from almost all sweeps and triangle attempts. But this costs mobility and flexiblity. So it's definitely a trade off.


----------

